# This is shadow, what bread is she?



## DmSoldier (Mar 8, 2016)

Can you help me figure out what bread she is?

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's not very tall.

Shortbread.

But she also looks adorable.

Sweetbread.

But also possibly funny and ironic.

Ryebread.

But she could be nuts.

Banana bread.

If she hasn't had any work done.....

Flatbread.

But she could be a brat like my twins.

Pita.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I would have guessed Challah.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

The gray-ish color reminds me of poppyseed muffins/bread for some reason.

(but in all seriousness, I have no clue. Something something long-haired tabby?)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She really is gorgeous. The third picture looks like Maine ****-mix.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

She is catbread.

In all honesty, she is likely just a "Domestic American Longhair" - basically generic long-haired kitty, tabby color :}

She MIGHT be part Maine ****, but they are usually very large cats.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Looks a bit like my second pair, who looked sort of Maine Coonish but were most likely Persian mixes. (Thick wooly undercoat, shorter noses)


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't help you with the breed, but Shadow is gorgeous! 

OMG, Marie...you had me rolling on the floor with your post...especially when I got to Pita! Hilarious!



marie73 said:


> She's not very tall.
> 
> Shortbread.
> 
> ...


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Well done_ marie73_......funnny 

Can't really see her head and expression or what she looks like standing sideways, so I think Shadow is DLH=Domestic Longhair, brown mackeral tabby and white. (the white paws count)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

marie73 said:


> She's not very tall.
> 
> Shortbread.
> 
> ...


Well done Marie!!


----------



## DmSoldier (Mar 8, 2016)

OK so from what im prity sure of is her mom was a maincoon.

shes only 10 lbs now and about 10 months old.

Female main coons get from 9-14lbs.. 

she has the long puffy white hair in front and large paws and whiskers..

I think her dad was a tabby.

We found her wandering the streets in lake county right after she opend her eyes..then later we saw a mother main **** cat taking care of kittens her age..

The mother was short to the ground but had all the markings of a main ****.

we have her spayed and micro chipped.. She follows me around is very talkative.

So long story short, she should be a main **** mix


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That would be my guess, she really is gorgeous.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The dad was a tabby, tabby is a color not a breed. 

She does look like she's got some Maine **** cat in her, regardless, she's a lovely cat. Enjoy her.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Mom was a stray, so she is a domestic long hair not a Maine ****. Not every long haired cat is a Maine ****. Shadow is adorable, but there is nothing I can see in the photos that shouts "Maine ****". In particular, her coat doesn't look Maine Coonish at all. 

Mow...Tabby is a coat pattern not a color.


----------

